# Just to say Hello.



## KnotaClu (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello everyone, just wanted to say Hi, and that I look forward to sharing experiences with everyone.

Brian


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting what art do you study?


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. 
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 10, 2006)

hehehe

Cute screen name! Not a clue! lol

Welcome to MT... I look forward to reading your posts!

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Drac (Oct 10, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## bydand (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 10, 2006)

Velcome! and ve have vays of making you talk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## matt.m (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome!

AoG


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

YAAAY!!!  Another student of Harimau Pentjak Silat!!

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT Brian  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting, too...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome :wavey:


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 14, 2006)

Greetings!


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 16, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stickarts (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kosho (Oct 20, 2006)

welcome,
 Train hard
steve


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## g-bells (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome grasshopper


----------



## matt.m (Oct 26, 2006)

Whats up


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Great to have you! Welcome!


----------

